# Pocket predator boy shot



## Leo P (Feb 25, 2020)

Sanded and painted it I use tennis racket wrap on a few on my slings helps with grip


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin' good... I personally would give it just a touch more radius/rounding where the tubes contact, both inside the hole and the top part. Especially if you're only going to use tubes.

But if you're going to strap flats on there, the Chinese flats fit perfect, I'd leave the top as is.


----------



## Leo P (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello sir thank you for the slingshot one of many I've purchased from you not to mention the scorpion and few others. I wanted the boyshot for pocket carry I'm truck driver delivering produce here in central valley california Fresno County so I always run into rabbits and doves on the farms. I'll take your advice on the inside of the forks needing more work might be cutting into the tubes I have a variable speed dremel just scared of ruining such a mice frame again thank you so much awesome service and products from you and Daranda.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the fun! Looks nice. Good looking pup!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Leo P said:


> Hello sir thank you for the slingshot one of many I've purchased from you not to mention the scorpion and few others. I wanted the boyshot for pocket carry I'm truck driver delivering produce here in central valley california Fresno County so I always run into rabbits and doves on the farms. I'll take your advice on the inside of the forks needing more work might be cutting into the tubes I have a variable speed dremel just scared of ruining such a mice frame again thank you so much awesome service and products from you and Daranda.


Thanks again Man!

Dremel and others make some very small sanding sleeves that are less than 1/4" diameter... That's what I'd use, they're inexpensive and won't remove to much material to quickly


----------



## hit-with-Precision (Feb 18, 2020)

that's a very big pupper


----------



## Leo P (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you he is my male german shepard
He turned 2 yrs old december 20 2019 he weighs 90-95 lbs


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Great review on a great frame . Im carrying a jade green g10 model i recently got . Its in my pigeon killer line up along with my top shot . All stowed im make pack for work .


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

i too used rocket wrap ..its gives good grip


----------

